# Ultra High Definition TV approved by the International Telecommunication Union



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

http://news.techworld.com/personal-...solution-of-hdtv-passed-by-un-standards-body/


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I think this is a good move. It is always good to have standardization. Otherwise, you will have lot of issues with different manufacturers creating different things for the same thing. Does this mean the U.S. also agree's to this standard? In the article, Japan was pushing for it but i don't see any mention of the U.S. unless the International Telecommunications Union is based in the U.S.??

Either way, it is a good move. One standard and everybody agrees. Good for the end consumer.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You know, this is great an all... but current HDTV broadcasts aren't even in 1080p... their quality is (at times) so compressed it's awful. If they don't have the ability to deliver full 1080p... how in the are they going to push through something 16X greater?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I believe it is due to the infrastructure. The content maybe 1080p but the cables etc are not equipped to handle the 1080p.. Maybe due to the bandwidth perhaps. My 2 cents. 

Either way, it is a step in the right direction. Last thing we need is confusion when all the tv's are 4k but there are different ways to get that 4k.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The only content that is 1080P right now is blu-ray. I believe ESPN is gearing up for 1080p in the future when they dump the 3D channel. No word on if anyone is going to be able to carry it yet. I'm sure DirecTV will though.

I think it will still be several years before anyone else updates to it though. They all just spent millions on the 720p/1080i upgrade.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

mechman, thanks for the information. I assumed there was 1080p available. After researching, I found the below.

CBS 1080i
NBC 1080i
ABC 720p
FOX 720p
PBS 1080i

At least now we have some standardization which will allow all companies to stay uniform when 4k comes out and eventually once it is available to the general audience it will be the same output. 

In between then and now, hopefully more 1080p will be available.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

16k... Maybe this would be used in Movie theaters to try and bring back the viewers? It is nice to have a standard but as others have said 1080p is not even used by all the carriers and when it is it is very compressed. How would they ever broadcast this without completely redoing the infrastructure of broadcast tv? Could the DVD format even handle this?


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

Man, this is getting out of hand. The highest somewhat common resolution these days is 4k and it typically looks great even on 40 ft screens. Is there any evidence that people would notice an improvement in going higher? I know these guys want to keep pushing technology but at some point shouldn't they focus on something more useful?


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

wow thats an insane resolution.talk about the possibility of some seriously hidef gaming.computer video cards will have to come a long way to handle that.


----------

